

SR-71 Sled Driver : Flying the World's Fastest Jet - secondForty
http://www.amazon.com/Sled-Driver-Flying-Worlds-Fastest/dp/0929823087/

======
secondForty
This is a GREAT book about the SR-71. I'm submitting since there are so many
posts on this topic recently. It's unfortunately out of print, but I'd
encourage anyone who enjoyed the recent posts on the SR-71 to look for this in
the local library ( I know who does that anymore! ).

------
KC8ZKF
I someone could find a story about a TSA agent hassling a SR-71 crew about
Bitcoins, it would never leave the front page.

